
Ask HN: Mac app for quick capture notes? - arikr
Currently when I want to take a quick note, I normally cmd-tab to chrome, cmd-t to open a new tab, and just type my note as a google search and process it later.<p>But I&#x27;d prefer a standalone app now, so that I&#x27;m not putting all my notes into Google&#x27;s search history.<p>What&#x27;s a good mac app for quick note capture, with a global hotkey that I can use to quickly capture a one-line note at any time?
======
euvitudo
Might want to try SideNotes or FiveNotes (same developer). My current key
mapping is control-option-command-space. I don't think either provides sync
capabilities, but for quick notes, they're decent.

------
mtmail
[https://joplinapp.org/](https://joplinapp.org/) also allows quick saving
screenshots as notes, you can encrypt, sync etc.

